# Are previous passports required when applying for Australian Skilled Immigration 189



## SM-2020 (Jul 22, 2020)

Can anyone who has undergone the immigration process tell me if previous passports and travel history is required when submitting the application. I lost my old passports during shifting. I do not have copies of old passports. However, I do have a record of my travel history.


----------

